# Won't connect to my TV



## EOTD (Apr 11, 2008)

Having got myself a new PC and getting a new graphics card for it (ATI Radeon HD 2600XT PCI-E 256MB). one thing I'd like to do it use my tv as an extended destop. sadly for some reason it won't let me. I've downloaded all the recommended software, Nothing. I've changed all the settings through ATI and Windows display settings, Nothing. 
I've used two TV's for this all I get is a little flicker that something is trying to connect. I have tryed my girlfriends laptop with these tv's and they both work. My computer says that its found a tv but when I tell it to connect it trys then gives up.

Any help will be great.

PS. I have updated the drivers and pluged in the wires when both PC and TV have been off and on.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

How are you connecting the tv? Via what type of output and cable?


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

make sure the resolution is the same


----------



## EOTD (Apr 11, 2008)

s-video, and when you say to check the resolution. you mean at the windows display propeties. (Display 1 1042 X 768, Display 2 1024 X 768)


----------



## EOTD (Apr 11, 2008)

just fooling around with the ati settings and i got my pc on my tv . I tryed the basic wizard and it allowed me to use the tv as the only display, but what i need is to make it into an extended desktop.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

For the record, can you get them to work as a "dual display", both of your TVs?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Hmm , ya know what

I tried it on my 2600xt , And for the life of me it won't do it either. I can get a dual display (both the pc and tv screen the same). But can't get it set as an extended desktop.


----------



## EOTD (Apr 11, 2008)

I can only get one screen working at a time no dual desktop.


----------



## EOTD (Apr 11, 2008)

ha, Just sloved it.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

what was the issue?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

I got it to work on mine by switching the dvi output i was useing.


----------



## EOTD (Apr 11, 2008)

lol, me to. was just a shot in the dark.


----------

